

Ask HN: Has anyone ever turned down an offer to join Y Combinator? - jmnicholson


======
solipsist
I know someone who did because they had grown quite a bit since they had
originally applied to YC. I guess Quora demonstrates how you can never be too
big for YC, though :)

~~~
untog
Or too failure-ridden.

------
argonaut
Yes, I personally met one startup that had turned down YC's offer. They've
since went on to raise more than $1.5MM. They thought YC wanted too much
equity.

